

Ask HN: Simplified C? - theaeolist

Can you please recommend a &#x27;simplified&#x27; C, if it exists? By &#x27;simplified&#x27; I mean a &#x27;cleaned up&#x27; subset of C which would (ideally) compile on a standard C compiler but avoids some of its syntactic&#x2F;semantic darker corners.
======
hamgra
If you are looking for a simplified C but still want it to compile on standard
C compilers, just don't use the features you don't like. Out of curiosity, to
which syntactic/semantic corners are you referring?

